# Cheap hay



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 8, 2012)

With 9 pets I have started to become more cost concious. It adds up. So I'm going to start buying our pet food in bulk. 

I found a place to get cheap hay. If I could find a local supplier I'd save even more but for now this isn't bad. 

9 lb Meadow hay	$11.99
6 pack case of Orchard Grass. $16.74

Sweet meadow farm dot com
Google it.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 8, 2012)

When I adopted my 2nd rabbit, Mumford, they gave me a bale of hay. It's been 3 months and I STILL have a 120qt cooler full of hay... They get it from a local feed store as horse quality timothy/grass hay mix. I'd recommend something like that. Even though I got it for free with his adoption, buying it locally by the bale (around here at least) costs $6.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 8, 2012)

Yea, I did look around for a local place that sold hay, but the problem is they sell timothy hay. I'm horribly allergic to that. I need orchard grass or meadow hay.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 8, 2012)

Just found 2 places nearby. I guess I should make sure they don't sell what I need b4 I click on the order button.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 8, 2012)

I thought Sweet Meadow sold only thru stores, which are in the NE. The best I've seen that ships free is drsfostersmith.com: 25 lbs $55 & 50 lbs $75.


----------



## JimD (Apr 9, 2012)

I order my hay from Sweet Meadow Farms.
http://www.sweetmeadowfarm.com/

I get the classic timothy in the 35 pound bulk carton.
It's always 2nd cut and I've been very happy with it....the buns love it, too.
I've been ordering from them for several years now.

I also buy my dried papaya from them in the 5 pound bulk pack.

Even with the shipping cost, it's cheaper (and better quality) than buying from the pet stores.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. You're right, even shipping here to the midwest. It's too bad for nobunnynoclue there's a limit of a single 9-lb pack of orchard.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 9, 2012)

Really there's a limit??!! I hope it's time sensitive tho like 1 9lb bag per month. I can live with that. I can also open a second account under my husband's name and order a second. Mwaaahahhahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, it says "maximum one bag" right under the description, but you can see what happens when you try to change the quantity in the cart to more than one. If that doesn't work, you know they really mean it.


----------



## Peepers (Apr 9, 2012)

thats cheap? I pay $9 for a 30lbs bale(grass hay mix..timothy doesnt grow here) from the local feed store, and that pricy for hay..paying for the conveniance of a smaller bale.. when I had a herd of guinea pigs I bought 12 80-100lbs bales at a time for like $3/bale...


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, that's cheap. And for those of us without cars &/or lack of storage space in a city dwelling, it's a must. drsfostersmith.com has 25 lbs of timothy for $75, including shipping & no tax.


----------



## Peepers (Apr 9, 2012)

I am without a car, storage space and am in a major city lol


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 9, 2012)

Yea when your used to paying $6-$7 for a 24oz bag, its dirt cheep.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 10, 2012)

How long will baled hay keep fresh? I only have one bunny, and I have read that the hay should be fresh and green.True or false?
I also read that hay that is sold for livestock may be treated with things a sensitive bunny cannot handle, but a cow for instance can.True or false?
Jim, is this papaya free of sulfates/preservatives?


----------



## JimD (Apr 10, 2012)

*Elliot wrote: *


> Jim, is this papaya free of sulfates/preservatives?



http://www.sweetmeadowfarm.com/trt_papaya.html

*"....preservative-free. Ingredients: dried papaya."
*
:biggrin:

I fill a 2 cup canister for daily use....and the rest is stored in the freezer.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hay sold for horses is not treated with anything. Its safe for bunnies and if stored properly will keep for a year. I buy my bales from a local feed store for six dollars a bale. Much cheaper than buying from a petstore.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad u asked about the papaya. I was wanting to get the 5lb bag. I know papaya is good for them. As lo g as there isn't sugar in it that is.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 11, 2012)

Hay is cut during only a few months a year, so whatever is being used in, say April, will have been stored somewhere, either by you or the person you buy it from. If you have room to keep it safely, I'd suggest you do that rather than count on a warehouse or barn to store it. Some have said it can be stored 18 months or so, but I would think Florida is too humid for that.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 11, 2012)

I will be keeping mine in my garage. It's usually very hot. But no so much humid. I think I can plan on keeping 6 months worth. Can't imagine buying enough in bulk to last me more than that. I only have 2 rabbit but they are hogs.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 11, 2012)

I was answering Carole, who is also in Florida. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 11, 2012)

Most any hay is stored in a barn loft where it's hot but with air flow. The most important thing is to keep it dry and out of direct sunlight. I keep mine in my shed on a wooden pallet as I don't like to keep it right on the floor.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my SweetMeadowFarm hay yesterday. It looks very good & know Honey will enjoy it.

I also got the papaya bits. Honey was hesitant at first, but then she liked them. So I guess I won't be eating the whole bag by myself. They are very good.

Thanks for the recommendations, Jim. And to NoBunnyNoClue for mentioning Sweet Meadow Hay.


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 13, 2012)

My parents live on a hay farm, so I get all the free hay I want - but they sell 50lb bales of hay for $5-$10 depending on what type it is. Paying any more than that seems crazy to me!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2012)

It's an 8 hour drive for hay here, so we use the mail.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Apr 13, 2012)

I put my order in for about 17 lbs of hay.


----------

